

Interview with an Adware Author - brl
http://philosecurity.org/2009/01/12/interview-with-an-adware-author

======
kaens
This was a really fascinating, insightful read. It's a shame it didn't get
more exposure here, I'd love to hear what some of the people here thought of
the article.

I mean, it's got a lot of interesting software techniques in it, insight into
the adware industry, insight into the nature of "the market" in general, and
is one of the best articles I've read in a while on any subject.

~~~
gruseom
Wow, I agree. Just ran across this by chance, and it makes me wonder how much
more of the best stuff is going mostly unnoticed here.

